
‘Buying Off’ China’s Intellectuals - robg
http://www.theamericanscholar.org/au08/censor-jin.html
======
spoiledtechie
Keep these kinds of things coming. I love reading these censorship articles.
Hopefully one day, China will open up...

------
ilamont
This is not HN, but it is a must-read for anyone who thinks China's economic
modernization has brought about free speech and other basic elements of a
democratic society.

